# مزيل بقع الدم



## aymanok (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوانى الاعزاء
اريد ان اعمل مزيل لبقع الدم
فما هو تركيبه وطريقة عمله


----------



## tamer1975 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

الرد بسيط وذات مفعول قوي Saline Solution


----------



## hakam khanfar (8 أكتوبر 2006)

يجب استخدام انزيم البروتوزيز بالاضافه الى مسحوق الغسيل


----------



## لورنس العرب (11 أكتوبر 2006)

جرب 
2- Butanol
و ادعي لي


----------



## aymanok (16 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهو الاسم التجارى للبروتوز هذا .... شكرا لكم


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (31 ديسمبر 2006)

كما قال الزميل تامر (Saline Solution) ولكن بنسبة 10% مع اضافة صودا اش هذه واحدة اما الطريقة الاخرى باستخدام هيدروجين بيروكسيد بنسبة 5% 0
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 0:60:


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## حسام النجار (7 أكتوبر 2008)

تلين بقعه الدم بزيت الخروع ثم تغسل البقع بماء دافي او يضاف 3 نقط من محلول النشادر وتغسل بالطريقه العاديه وتعرض لضوء الشمس اذا كانت بيضاء او تزال بمحلول يورات الصوديوم( التنكار) اذا كانت البقعه علي نسيج ملون

ك/ حسام النجار


----------



## ابراهيموفيتش مصر (9 نوفمبر 2008)

هل هذه الاسماء تجارية
ومشكور للجميع


----------



## المهندسه ليى (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ثمة مبدأ أساسي في ازالتها وهو ألا تستخدم الماء الحار البتة بل تصرف تبعا للمعطيات الآتية :
(1) اذا كانت البقعة على قماش ملون .. افرك البقعة بعجينة مكونة من الماء ومسحوق النشاء ثم اتركها تجف ليكون بامكانك أن تفرك القشرة المتكونة بالفرشاة . كما يمكنك أن تذيب قرص اسبرين في قليل من الماء وتبلل البقعة بالمحلول الذي حصلت عليه .

(2) ويمثل الخل الأبيض وعجينة النشاء حلا فعالا في ازالة آثار الدم ، فالأول يستعمل للسجاد أو الموكيت والثانية تستعمل للمعادن .
اما اذا
اذا كانت حديثة تزال بشطفها بماء بارد أو فاتلر ثم تغسل غسلا عاديا .
- أما بقع الدم القديمة تزال بنقعها فى الماء والملح مدة 12 ساعة ثم تشطف جيدا .
تحياتي..


----------

